# black spot on tongue



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw this on another forum, and they said it was a birthmark, is it?
I noticed one on Dresden's tongue, way in the back, only noticable when he yawns...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenI saw this on another forum, and they said it was a birthmark, is it?


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, only a birthmark. Kisses has one on the back of her tongue too, and Denver has one that stretches across his tongue.

Also, funny that you mention this. Just yesterday this lady was telling me at the flea market that because Denver (My shep/pitt mix) had some black on his tongue, he absolutely had to have chow in him. I smiled and told her that was a myth, it was a birthmark. Then my mom has to mention that Kisses has a small spot on her tongue too. She then says Kisses is not purebred, she must have chow in him. I just smile again and told her that it was a birthmark. She finally got mad and stormed away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is Lilac who was in a shelter a couple of weeks ago listed as a gsd/chow mix. She is all GSD and they listed her as this due to her lil black mark...


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

ok thanks, i actually googled it after i posted and saw that a lot of people say its a sign of good pigment?


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I posted about having that on Jack's tongue and someone, I forget who,posted here that you see that in the german working lines or something like that and she also posted a picture of her dog


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenok thanks, i actually googled it after i posted and saw that a lot of people say its a sign of good pigment?


hmm, i don't know... i always thought of it as merely misdistributed pigment. i have a family member with a very weak pigmented gsd and he has a quarter sized black spot on his tongue. so i'm not sure









eta: i'm assuming his faded saddle is caused by weak pigment? i always get references of 'pigment' and 'color' confused.










he is black & tan, not sable.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My experiences make me agree with camerafodder. Ironically...I haven't run into a GSD that didn't have this. (sure there are...just my experience). I personally own a puppy mill girl and a byb girl...both have it. I have seen it in all makes and models...lol. 

Funny...I have an adopter who thinks this is a sign of an extremely well bred dog.....rare....royalty....and talks about it with pride...hey...I'm not saying anything...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I know a person or two who say the black spot is a sign of a bright GSD.. but then, again, aren't they all?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I've seen this on other boards and have heard (?) that it means there's solid black in their pedigree. I had a coated black sable, had large black spots on his tongue, his dam was solid black and sire black sable. Not necessarily will have the black spots if it's there but if they do have them, they do have black in their ancestry. I'm no genetics wizard







, so can anyone confirm?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Has nothing to do with it. My female Oxana has a black spot, don't know of any blacks in her lines.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think it means anything. Barker the Younger had a big black spot. Barker the Elder is a much darker dog and has none. Different lines, only related in that they are GSDs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not sure why so many people think black spots on the tongue means a dog must be part Chow. There are several other breeds with black/purple/blue tongues or where dark pigment on the tongue is mentioned in the standard, not just Chows. Shar-Peis for example are supposed to have blue/black tongues and mouths.

As for birthmarks, I guess you could call it that as a birthmark is a collection of pigment cells on the skin.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I researched the **** out of this once Sam was big enough where I could see into her little mouth. I thought it was a shadow at first. There is a little black oval on her tongue.

My internet-fu is quite strong.









At first I said "ah







!". Then I started to read the myths about the chow, then the myths about the pigment.

Sam's pops is solid black.

As far as the spot, meh, it's just a spot. I kinda like it....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"The Great Tongue Debate 

There is a myth that chows are the only breeds with black tongues, and 
that if the tongue has black spots it must have chow heritage. This is not 
true. Everyone in chows knows the standard comment--if the dog has a black 
tongue, then it is a chow. We also hear the comment that if it has 
pink spots, then it is a mix. If only it were this simple! Black spots on 
the tongue in no way indicate whether the dog is a chow or a chow mix 
unless that tongue is attached to a dog that looks like a chow. There are 
many, many breeds that can have black pigment on the tongue. Some can have 
large spots of black pigment, and sometimes they may have almost solid black 
pigmentation on their tongues. So, if a black pigmented tongue is attached 
to a dog that does not look like a chow, then it is probably not a 
chow. Also true is that not all purebred chows will have solid pigment on 
their tongues. Even the best of show breedings can produce chows with 
incomplete pigment, so we certainly should not discount a rescued chow with 
a spot or two of pink. The following is a list of breeds known to have purebred 
individuals appear with black pigmentation on their tongues. 

The list compiled by Vicki DeGruy of the Chow Club Welfare Committee. 
Shar-Pei, Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever, Cocker Spaniel, Siberian Husky 
Rottweiler, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Newfoundland, Collie, German Shepherd 
Akita, Belgian Sheepdog, Tervuren, Malinois, Fila Brasileiro, Cairn Terrier 
Great Pyrenees, Keeshond, Airedale, Doberman Pinscher, Bouvier de Flandres 
Australian Shepherd, Australian Cattle Dog, Pug, Shiba Inu, Dalmatian 
Flat-coated Retriever, Gordon Setters"


----------

